# Axelotls - Follow the Eggs



## gordonuk (Nov 30, 2010)

I bought myself some eggs online and they were delivered on thursday. The eggs were layed on 14th Feb 2011.

I received the eggs and they are 4 days old so will post images of the development of them.

*Day 4:* The embryos at 82 hours old. The embryos are neurulating and clearly developing well.


----------



## gordonuk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Eggs - Day 5*

*Day 5:* The embryos at 106 hours old. The areas of the embryo are clearly defined to the naked eye and the embryos are at late tailbud stage.


----------



## gordonuk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Eggs - Day 6*

*Day 6:* The embryos at 130 hours old. The buds of the external gills are just visible


----------



## gordonuk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Eggs - Day 7*

Day 7: 158 hours old


----------



## gordonuk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Eggs - Day 8*

*Day 8:* 178 hours old. The gills have developed so that they are easily visible to the naked eye on the final photo. The head of each axolotl is beginning to widen.


----------



## gordonuk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Eggs - Day 9*

*Day 9* There has not been much change since yesterday


----------



## gordonuk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Day 9 - Gills just visible*

*You can just see the gills on this pic, its the best i can get*


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Love this thread. It's fun to see each stage. Thanks for sharing. Your gill pics. in your last post came out fine btw.

Keep em coming.


----------



## gordonuk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Eggs - Day 10*

*Day 10*


----------



## gordonuk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Eggs - Day 11*

*Day 11:* The eggs are roughly between 224 and 250 hours old. A tiny spot is barely visible on the ventral side of each embryo. It's the heart and liver although impossible to photograph. The eyes, and heart and liver area are visible to the named eye. There is also a steady rotation of the embryo within the jelly.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

What are you going to do with all those?

I love mexican walking fish... Been trying to keep an eye out for a deal. Looking forward to more pics


----------



## gordonuk (Nov 30, 2010)

redchigh said:


> What are you going to do with all those?
> 
> I love mexican walking fish... Been trying to keep an eye out for a deal. Looking forward to more pics


I will keep 2 or 3 of them as a maximum, the rest if they survive I will sell if anyone local wanted them.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Shame I'm in the USA. How much did you pay for them?

Oh, and in case no one here has heard of them, here's a picture of an average-looking adult









and of a young pink variant (forgot the term)


----------



## gordonuk (Nov 30, 2010)

redchigh said:


> Shame I'm in the USA. How much did you pay for them?


Paid £50 ($75) for the eggs I must have been mad!
what i make from the sell will be used to keep them in food


----------



## gordonuk (Nov 30, 2010)

*Eggs - Day 12*

*Day 12:*

They all have eyes and you can clearly see the gills with the naked eye now, 3 gills on each side. Not sure how they will break out of their eggs sacks as the clear sack is mega strong. I count 33 of them ready to hatch.


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

Any updates???


----------



## gordonuk (Nov 30, 2010)

i been updating them on this link

Fish Tank Forum • View topic - Axolotls - Follow the Eggs and Hatchlings


----------

